# Rig Em Right Question



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone used the Rig Em Right decoy rigging for a dozen ducks ? If so, would you reccommend it ? 

I am considering a couple with 5 foot drops for the ND trip, and for around here. Most of the spots I hunt around here are near the 5 foot level at times, so that might work. 

Just looking for anyones experience with them, good and bad !


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

i used one last year that i built and it honestly made no difference for me i would just assume not even bothering with it cause their kind of a pita if you ask me. i use a mallard machine and three dozen puddler decoys


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I use a dozen Texas rigged this way. Best way to haul them and pick em up.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

two responses and they're talking about different systems (apparently).

Rig 'em right is a (TM) brand for a LINE of products.

it sounds to me like Bill is talking about the spreader type motion system where you have multiple dekes on a mother "jerk" line. 



Hunting man is talking about the texas rig weight system for an Individual decoy.

(if it's the later that you're referring to, I back it up completely. if you're in mid thigh or less water, you can't get much faster/easier than texas rigging your blocks.)


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I use them. I have a bunch of the short ones, as well as the longer ones. They work well, although I have had some come apart. But I definitely do beat them up. I'd give 'em a thumbs up. Quick and easy. Mojo makes a Texas Rig system now too, I guess.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey D, I've got three dozen I bought for the season last year. I have had multiple swivels come apart and the decoy starts to float away. Or you grab another decoy and theres no weight attached, because the clip didn't hold and it's now in the drink somewhere never to be seen again. So my opinion is, build your own Texas rig with 400# mono and crimp sleeves, you'll be money ahead if you do. I'll sell you 29 of them. Because thats all I have left, the rest broke or got lost. 

One more thing that I don't care for is the weight of the ancors. Way to heavy if you ask me. they could lose a few oz on the shorter line and still be fine. Again jmo but 4 oz of lead on a 36" line is over kill. 

I have an artical on texas rigging if your interested, i'll forward it on to you. It uses heavy mono for the line. Rigemright uses black line which shows up big time in the bay with the gray colored bottom. Some say it doesn't make a difference, but I think when your hunting stale birds that have seen all most everything when they come in and every bird has a black line in the water under it. :SHOCKED: It can't help anything. Let me know if your interested. 
Smoke


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

we think alike! 

there's always situations and circumstances that you might want 4, 6, 8 or even 12oz. drop weights for your rig. But I can tell you that there's just as many situations for our hunting here that less is more.

the obvious example would be GMA hunts and/or walk into a pothole situation.

I have weights made from thin, sheets of lead that dad pulled out of the old xray rooms at the hospital (dad was a trademan/construction). I'd be lying if I said each one weighed 2oz or more. works perfect for FP hunts.

conversily though, I also have dekes that have 1 pound grapples due to the situation at hand.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Do a search for "SNL" which sells heavy mono out of Fla. give em a call and ask if they have "Texas Rig" specials you might get a deal on a life time supply because if ya ask me Texas rigging is the only way to go!


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

I put 48 of my new decoys on homemade texas rigs for this year. I will be switching the rest of my dekes over to the same setup. I havent goten them wet yet, but I can already tell this is THE ONLY way to do it. They store easy, cleanup easy, and it makes tossing out dekes a breeze. No more wraping up lines and tangled messes. I cant wait to put them to use this year.

I used tanglefree line, and drilled out egg sinkers. I think I figured them up at just 72 cents each, and that includes a caribeaner clip for each bundle of six.:yikes: 

I didnt mess around with any clips or clamps. I didnt want anything that would fail. Just good ol fashioned knots that are easy to redo if necasary. The only thing that can fail on mine is the line itself.

JIM


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

More pics...


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Texas rigging is great and I have about half my dekes done that way. The one question I have is how do you guys transport them. I have yet to find a good way. Throw them in a bag? Over your shoulder? What?


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Texas rigging is great and I have about half my dekes done that way. The one question I have is how do you guys transport them. I have yet to find a good way. Throw them in a bag? Over your shoulder? What?


I had bags for mine, but that didnt work well at all. We are putting racks (Hooks) in the boat, and in the truck to hang the bundles. If I am transporting them for any amount of time I may do totes for bundles.

I think the best thing about this style of rigging is that you shouldnt realy need to contain the bundles. just grab a clip and throw a bundle or two over your shoulder.

JIM


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Been using T-rigs for a few years now. The thing that makes them great is that you don't NEED bags! Simply clip the end loop to a carabiner. I usually have a dozen or so to a carabiner. When you have them all on the clip, just tie an overhand knot with all of them. Store them by hanging 'em or just leave them in the bottom of the boat, it really doesn't matter because they really don't get tangled. 

If you use weights that have rounded edges, such as egg sinkers, the line slides through and around them with ease. Same thing with crimps, the more the edges are smoothed, the easier it is to seperate the dekes. 

I use weedwacker line-usually black. Looks like bottom debris in the water. I'm more concerned about new lead and it's tendency to shine. I let it weather or use a compound that stain glass artists use to get that dull patina.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Haven't done any of my dekes that way, but I can guarantee you I will! I hate bags and tangled lines, decoys that have no good place to wrap a weight - this looks like a winner!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Good thread guys..........Our friendly Mod enlightened this old fart a few
years back. Suuuuuure makes it simple compared to the old way. Every
year people ask what they need to hunt FP.......Well ? Here is what I use and have used for many years. Minus some decoys and my stand for Tess.
This is only one version there are many options one can employ, but normally for any zone mid season on this is the set up. The red waxed string keeps them from twisting and comes apart quite easily. And that is the length of decoy line I use at FP as well.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

The one the duck commander advertises is the one I was thinking of. They have a website too. It looks like the pic posted with the round weights.

Smoke, ya, send me some info.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

AS far as I'm concerned that's the only way to roll for decoy line. If you are smart and have the time you would make @ least 2 or 3 different length lines. Store them in your boat so when you hunt a new place that has deeper or more shallow water, all you have to do is unclip the shorter or longer lines and replace with the length needed. Actually you can store them in a decoy bag if you prefer for traveling they still don't tangle. And I can honestly say they pick up and go out *at least* twice as fast with the texas rigged style.

Bellyup your talking about rigemright, and I personally would stay away from them, unless they made some improvements to there crimp and clips. Very light duty, way to light duty for me and my crew that was obvious after the first few hunts. I'll send you some info soon as I have a chance. Or just blow up to my house and see for yourself. Up to you. 
S

PS: I have a real hard time believing after seeing how the dc's treat there equipment, that they don't have the same exact issues we had. As a matter of fact, I remember watching their show and they actually showed a decoy or two floating away down current. Which if I hadn't known they advertised for rigemright I wouldn't have thought twice about it. So I did get a good laugh because it happen to me several times. I reworked all of the rigemright lines with new heavy duty clips and crimps. they work great now. But their not exactly stock either. 
s


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

I use them and think they are convenient, and really havent had any problems with the clips. The ones i got are a little heavy IMO but i bought them as a rookie. They may make smaller weights


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

oh my bad i thought you were talkin about a rig em right jerk string but yeah texas rigging them works good :yikes:


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I hunt mine often and have had "no" problems with the clips. I walk through some thick tangles to access my best mallard hole and they get through it without fail. 

I believe the Texas rigging is the best way to haul your decoys.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

smoke said:


> Bellyup your talking about rigemright, and I personally would stay away from them, unless they made some improvements to there crimp and clips. Very light duty, way to light duty for me and my crew that was obvious after the first few hunts. I'll send you some info soon as I have a chance. Or just blow up to my house and see for yourself. Up to you.
> S
> 
> PS: I have a real hard time believing after seeing how the dc's treat there equipment, that they don't have the same exact issues we had. As a matter of fact, I remember watching their show and they actually showed a decoy or two floating away down current. Which if I hadn't known they advertised for rigemright I wouldn't have thought twice about it. So I did get a good laugh because it happen to me several times. I reworked all of the rigemright lines with new heavy duty clips and crimps. they work great now. But their not exactly stock either.
> s


I'll admit, that they aren't exactly bulletproof. But they aren't that bad. I've had a few break over the past maybe 3 yrs, out of the maybe 6 dozen that I have. That's not bad. And I beat the heck out of those things. You must be dragging your's behind your truck or something? I'll just buy more, they aren't expensive. Can't be saving that much by making your own, plus the time it takes.


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bellyup -- If you want to check em out, feel free to call me and swing by. I've got em on a dozen of mine, actually 11 because 1 disappeared. The clips do suck. You can crimp them down but they're still kinda flimsy. I'm looking at making my own. Maybe you and I could split the cost on a kit I found that is way more than I need alone? Let me know.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Smoke and Ruger. 

Smoke, will hook up with ya at Bay City, look for us. 

Ruger, you are still in Kzoo, right ? 

Would not mind taking a Sat in th eoff season and coming on up to the shop Smoke. I have watched some of the BagGrammer DVD and am learning how to use that call !!! The geese ain't gonna know what hit em. Well, maybe I ain't that good yet... hehehe.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this site has been around for years, great source of info.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey D look at the this site from shikid that's exactly what I was going to send you. Great info right there. You don't have to do it exactly as shown, but that system works well. I am going to do the rest of mine with mono instead of the rigemrights. 400# mono works the best, (clear) but tanglefree will work as well. I've heard of people using weed whacker line too but don't know how it holds up to water/sun etc. may get brittle and crack, but 400# mono shouldn't. At least it hasn't for me in several years. Your more than welcome to come over to my shop anytime. The air conditioner works great and there's always some good tunes playin in there as well. Maybe a dvd on the 19" small screen!!!! And cold beer sometimes right shooter. 

Oh and never let shooter drink beer before he's finished working for the day, it has serious ramifications! :lol:
Smoke


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I have my shallow water puddlers rigged the way they do on the above site.
I used 6' of weedwacker line and cut 8 oz strap weights in half. Goin' on 5 seasons now with no problems.


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

smoke did you get that new tv you were talkin about? yeah i agree with not letting shooter drink before working :lol:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> I used 6' of weedwacker line and cut 8 oz strap weights in half. Goin' on 5 seasons now with no problems.


Thats great to know gf. I bought a 400' rool of clear to white weed wacker line at an auction. Was planning on using it for texas rigging but wasn't sure if it would hold up or not. See you can learn stuff from this site! :SHOCKED: I'll go ahead and rig up a bunch more using ww line then. 

S


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have to say you guys sure got me set to adjust my dekes and try this system out...Thanks, Scott


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> I have to say you guys sure got me set to adjust my dekes and try this system out


Once you go texas riggin you'll be spoiled. You won't want to go back to decoy bags, tangled lines in the dark etc. Just much easier, less hassle, less headaches = more fun and time to enjoy your time outdoors........ 

The only issue I have is when I go South there are times when we hunt deep water >12'. SO I end up having to remove the texas rigs and clip on longer lines. But these are pre made and wound so it doesn't take to long. But i've got to go back to baggin em for the trip. My mother lines are the same way, on an electrical spool from the HDW store. Peel out until you feel a crimp on the line, clip on a block etc All about being effecent in the dark and after the hunt. 

Let us know how it works out and if you like it! 
T


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

hey smoke where dd you find 400# mono from ? i work with 50lb all the time fro salmon but i have never even seen 400 before i think it might be a tad overkill cause 100 pound wouldnt break or get weathered but i kinda want some 400 just to see if i lik it


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

This site sells bulk high-test mono and now also sells texas rig kits. 

http://www.snlcorp.com/SNL/Other/DuckDecoyKit.aspx


----------

